# vermillion at Bacon woods/mill hollow



## jjc155 (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone know what the Vermillion is looking like at Bacon Woods/Mill Hollow metro parks? I know the mouth is pretty bunged up with ice and is backing up. Hows the water/ice at the parks? Wadeable?

Thinking about running down either monday or tues but its a 2 hour drive from Detroit to come down with out an idea about the water.

thanks
J-


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Look At the other vermilion report... Mill hollow/bacon woods is where the huge jam is... No way fishable as of Friday and probably not for the rest of the month! Jam is so thick fish probably cannot get through... Probably not worth the drive to see all the ice!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jjc155 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks jiggin. Didn't realize that was where it was all jammed up at. 

J-


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

No way is it worth the drive. I live 10 mins away or less and havent wasted my time on it. Save the 40 in gas and buy a reel or some gear lol


----------



## jjc155 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks sniper. 

J-


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

It's not that much farther to head West to some real rivers. OH is a complete waste this year. It also doesn't compare to Michigan in my opinion. Manistees are bread for Michigan...not Ohio. I'll be heading there this weekend.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Lundfish said:


> It's not that much farther to head West to some real rivers. OH is a complete waste this year. It also doesn't compare to Michigan in my opinion. Manistees are bread for Michigan...not Ohio. I'll be heading there this weekend.


Plenty of fish in Ohio tribs yesterday and today. Don't really care if its a London or a manistee once the float drops. Is it easier to catch londons through the ice than manistees? That is about the only basis I could see for the argument that stocking manistees was a mistake this year considering the rivers have been frozen or under 35 degrees for the past 4 months.


----------



## Sheitown (May 10, 2004)

I think what he was referring to is the short duration of Manistees in the river. Little to no Fall run fish. What does come in fall are from Pennsylvania. Seems like a silly thing to complain about, But the londons were a much better fish for the time spent in the river. There good in Michigan because those rivers are much different than out rivers. Most of theres do not freeze and do not flood as long and hard as Ohio's do. My two cents.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

What I'm referring to is the fact that he lives in Detroit. He could head North and fish Lake Huron tribs or head West and fish Lake Michigan tribs.

In other words; why waste time in OH with frozen muddy rivers when it's probably pretty close to the same distance to head to MI rivers?

BTW there are no londons stocked anymore. PA has their own strain that happens to be a fall run fish and OH stocks manistees. Manistees are stocked in all of MI and you'll also find that the fall run manistees are just about as prevalent in MI as the PA strain in PA in the fall.


----------



## OldSteelGuy (Dec 13, 2008)

I live in Monroe, Michigan. It takes me 4 plus hours to get to the Manistee, Muskegon or the Pere Marquette from where I am at. The Huron tribs are 3 hours away. Its quite a haul without decent information regarding open water. And if your a wade fisherman its even more difficult to get into the Michigan Tribs. To be honest with you, I enjoy fishing Ohio tribs more only because there is more access and from what I have found over the last 5 or 6 years, you can get better information regarding Ohio tribs than you can for the Michigan tribs.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Lundfish said:


> What I'm referring to is the fact that he lives in Detroit. He could head North and fish Lake Huron tribs or head West and fish Lake Michigan tribs.
> 
> In other words; why waste time in OH with frozen muddy rivers when it's probably pretty close to the same distance to head to MI rivers?
> 
> BTW there are no londons stocked anymore. PA has their own strain that happens to be a fall run fish and OH stocks manistees. Manistees are stocked in all of MI and you'll also find that the fall run manistees are just about as prevalent in MI as the PA strain in PA in the fall.


My point was Ohio waters have been far from being a waste this year. 30 fish days have been hard to come by if that's what success is measured by, but 0 fish days have been just as rare. Considering the manistees survive naturally in Michigan I would assume their rivers are conducive to supporting those fish.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

lowhole4trowt said:


> My point was Ohio waters have been far from being a waste this year. 30 fish days have been hard to come by if that's what success is measured by, but 0 fish days have been just as rare. Considering the manistees survive naturally in Michigan I would assume their rivers are conducive to supporting those fish.


I have had a few, and I mean a few good days. One day was on fire. Of course I work a full time job so I can't get out as much as some.

By this time last year I would've easily done 10-20 times better than this year. Basically because everything is frozen.

Not being a waste? I could agree with that if you count the week or maybe two before the first deep freeze. Other than that it has literally been a complete waste.

I also see that you live in or near Cleveland. I'm sure you were more fortunate to find more time during a thaw to find a hole or two. Myself I have to drive over an hour and it's not worth my time to go and find one possible spot that may hold a fish that I can actually fish.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Lundfish said:


> Not being a waste? I could agree with that if you count the week or maybe two before the first deep freeze. Other than that it has literally been a complete waste.
> 
> Difference of opinion I suppose. Yes it was great to be on large numbers of fish on our main steelhead rivers when they thawed and fished. Instead of complaining about another crappy steelhead run and frozen rivers we have actually had more fun fishing unstocked water that is slower to freeze and has pretty much been open all year. Catching fish in those waters is in some ways more rewarding and enjoyable because there may not be 100 fish piled up in a run.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

lowhole4trowt said:


> Lundfish said:
> 
> 
> > Not being a waste? I could agree with that if you count the week or maybe two before the first deep freeze. Other than that it has literally been a complete waste.
> ...


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Good read Mepps. Hope they're wrong though, getting too old for another winter like this past winter.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Who says they are necessarily stocked fish pushing up these tribs? Even if they are I'd rather fish unstocked water and put a bend in the rod than not fish at all. The fact that fish are being caught in the water that has been open tells me they are most likely showing up in the waters that haven't been as well. Would there be any less complaints if we had a fall run for maybe two months followed by 3 months of frozen rivers? Unless there is a plan to alter environmental conditions I would be interested in hearing a solution to create better fishing this year? The DNR certainly has it's flaws but according to research they also were able to increase numbers of fish being put into the system by going away from the private hatchery from which the fall run fish came from once it closed. Should we go look for another fall run fish from a different hatchery and then complain that numbers of stockings are cut due to cost? The fact that we have to stock these fish shows that our systems are obviously not conducive to supporting them all that well. Be thankful you can catch any of these impressive fish any time of year.


----------

